# Tips or Tricks for cigars/smoke smell



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I smoke out in my man cave (a/k/a Garage). I usually smoke with the door open, but I have been straightening up out there and starting to think about cooler weather and the door being closed.

What do you all use to combat the stale smoke smell? Candles, purifiers, sprays? Any tips?



I have a regular old scented candle, but that doesn't do much in a one-car garage.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nah, let it stay inside. Gives the place "character"


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> Nah, let it stay inside. Gives the place "character"


It sure does. But it would be nice to smell something besides stale smoke when I walk out there. (the fresh smoke I'm OK with :tu)


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

AD720 said:


> It sure does. But it would be nice to smell something besides stale smoke when I walk out there. (the fresh smoke I'm OK with :tu)


Then a few things I've used over the last year, Oust Odor sprays seem to work decently. The citrus magic also does a good job, but I'm not sure how much these actually remove it rather than cover it up. I've tried candles and open scents, but haven't had any luck with those really. Best bet would probably be a window fan blowing air out of the garage (if you have an available window, that has worked decently for me also).


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

Febreze maybe? I know they work on fabrics, and I think they make an aerosol spray as well; it's also an odor eliminator I believe.

Kegan :cb


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Activated charcoal will absorb odors, but I have no idea how much it would take to work in a large space like a garage. Let us know what you find.:tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I smoke in my truck all the time, with the windows mostly up 50% of the time... 2-3 air fresheners in there make it smell fresh...I ask people all the time, do you smell anything and they tell me no....... mind you I'll smoke in there 9pm at night, and have them in my truck 10am the next day.... so air fresheners are your friend...


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

While Fabreeze is the more readily available product, PureAyre does a much, much better job of removing the odor.
Comparison I did for Stogie Review a while back

If your not concerned with looks, slap a 3M Filtrete 1" Air Cleaning filter on the back of a 20" box fan. Don't use a High Performance filter, they clog in no time at all and stop working.

I've been using the Air Cleaner filters for about a year now and love the results. It doesn't work miracles, but it does a pretty good job. Filters run about $16.00 at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

xxwaldoxx said:


> While Fabreeze is the more readily available product, PureAyre does a much, much better job of removing the odor.


:tpd: That stuff is amazing!


----------



## ellisb (May 24, 2008)

I smoke in my garage as well when the weather is crappy. I bought one of those Csonkas and they do work. In short, if I know I'll be smoking later in the day, I'll give it a head start.

While I'm smoking, I run it on high and I run it until the next morning. When I leave for work I say to myself (it smells like someone may have smoked here), I then drop it to low.

When I come home from work, I smell nothing.

These things arent that cheap, but they do work. I do not have an exhaust fan in my garage, if I had one of these, I'm sure the "I smell nothing" effect would happen sooner.

-EB


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Activated charcoal works wonders, so does vinegar in an open bowl. Fabreze also works well. All three are excellent!*:ss


----------



## mikeyp4 (Jun 10, 2008)

AD720 said:


> It sure does. But it would be nice to smell something besides stale smoke when I walk out there. (the fresh smoke I'm OK with :tu)


Light a cigar immediately upon entering your garage.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

May be open the G door once in a while?? I gar smoke in my Truck with the window cracked with no after smell. ( I asked my wife about that)


----------



## Uncle Brian (Aug 12, 2008)

xxwaldoxx said:


> While Fabreeze is the more readily available product, PureAyre does a much, much better job of removing the odor.


PureAyre? Never heard of it. Which national chain stores carry it? (EDIT: oops... just read that Walgreens has it).


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Put a horse or a Pig in there and youl get rid of the Ciagr smell. J/K

I'm think it might be because of the heat. Once it gets coooler and you open the Garage door it might get better.


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Jul 17, 2008)

I just smoke in the house in the winter and on the screen porch in the summer. My furnace has an electronic air cleaner and I just turn the fan on and let it run all the time. The next morning there is no cigar smoke smell?


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

I used to just leave the window open for a few hours when I was done smoking.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I use a Propane heater in the garage in the winter.
To burn propane I need 2.5 sq.ft. of open area to the outside air which is having 1 garage door open less than 
3". I usually have a fan blozing at the open garage door also. This vents smoke out and turns my garage into a confection oven (it moves the hot air around the 2 car garage to evenly distribute the heat. It works very well).
In a 1 car garage I would think this would work also.
perhaps a smaller fan.

If you need any help let me know.

B :tu


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

fishbait and woodchips seem to cover up the cigar smell in my garage, lol.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. 

I would love to put a vent fan in but I have no windows in the garage...

I am going to try the vinegar idea right away and look into the active charcoal idea. 


Does anyone know anything about those Ozone air purifiers?

They make we worry a bit since we have animals, they don't get into the garage but the garage entry door opens right into the house...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I use a Propane heater in the garage in the winter.
> To burn propane I need 2.5 sq.ft. of open area to the outside air which is having 1 garage door open less than
> 3". I usually have a fan blozing at the open garage door also. This vents smoke out and turns my garage into a confection oven (it moves the hot air around the 2 car garage to evenly distribute the heat. It works very well).
> In a 1 car garage I would think this would work also.
> ...


Plus it keeps his brain warm........:tu


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Move to Cali and smoke with your garage door open year round.


----------

